# Just cancelled WM Kihei and WM Kapa'a for May 2021



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2020)

We've decided not to risk a trip to Hawaii before a Covid vaccine is widely available. So I just cancelled the reservations we had for late May at the WorldMark in Kihei, and the week following at WorldMark Kapa'a.  If you're interested, check your accounts. The resorts may have availability.

Dave


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 1, 2020)

Check your dates, Dave.  Are you traveling in Mr. Peabody's "Way-back machine?"


----------



## Luanne (Dec 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> We've decided not to risk a trip to Hawaii before a Covid vaccine is widely available. So I just cancelled the reservations we had for late May at the WorldMark in Kihei, and the week following at WorldMark Kapa'a.  If you're interested, check your accounts. The resorts may have availability.
> 
> Dave


Sorry to hear.  And I know you meant May 2021, not 2020.  We had cancelled our March 2021 several months ago and will try for March 2022.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Sorry to hear.  And I know you meant May 2021, not 2020.  We had cancelled our March 2021 several months ago and will try for March 2022.



Thanks.Yes, 2021. I fixed the title. Hard to type with tears in my eyes.   LOL!

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 1, 2020)

I snagged a 1 bd Marriott Kauai via II for early March :-X were hoping things are significantly improved by then...


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> I snagged a 1 bd Marriott Kauai via II for early March :-X were hoping things are significantly improved by then...



That was my hope when I snagged those two weeks several months ago.  I had to cancel our August 2020 trip to Hawaii, and rescheduled everything for this May 2021 timeframe on three islands.  Now that Kauai is going with the 14-day quarantine thing, and is basically locking down again, we decided we needed to stop frustrating ourselves, and just wait this out. I don't want to force a trip to Hawaii to fit the timeframe, but have things be closed and not be able to enjoy the islands for the reasons we enjoy going there.  Hope your trip works for you.

Dave


----------



## lauramiddl (Dec 2, 2020)

we have a reservation for Kihei in April.  I haven't booked flights yet and will only do so if we can get them refunded.  We would cancel in March (30 day window) if things don't look good.  Obviously, we can't do a 14 day quarantine for a week long trip.  Time will tell...


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2020)

lauramiddl said:


> we have a reservation for Kihei in April.  I haven't booked flights yet and will only do so if we can get them refunded.  We would cancel in March (30 day window) if things don't look good.  Obviously, we can't do a 14 day quarantine for a week long trip.  Time will tell...



That was why we cancelled the trip yesterday.  The cutoff for getting a refund from Hawaiian Airlines was today. I already have a big credit with Alaska Airlines.  I didn't want one with Hawaiian, too.


----------



## Firepath (Dec 3, 2020)

I still need to cancel my RCI exchange for May at Wyndham Kona  Thankfully I didn’t have airline tickets yet.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel your pain Dave. Right now I'm hoping to be able to keep my weekend in Seattle at the end of April. This is to use up my Alaska Airlines voucher as from Calgary the only direct flight with AA is to Seattle. Then I'm worried about my Monterey booking for next July. This would be the second year I miss out if I have to cancel.
Joan


----------



## chellej (Dec 3, 2020)

If I could figure out somewhere else to go I would cancel my May trip to Maui...right now I just can't think of anywhere so I am going to wait it out until the first of April then decide....I have to cancel 45 days prior with gpx so we will see but I am not feeling very good about it.   I did get a $135 credit on the air tickets because of the black Friday prices...so at least that is good and a refund of the Hawaiian interisland fare.


----------

